# General > Pets Corner >  Dog walking in thurso

## horselover

Hiya me and my friend are both 13 years old and we were looking for jobs for 13 years old but we couldnt find any so we thought about dog  walking in thurso so we are wondering if anyone would like there dogs walked we can do each dog 3x a day in the holidays and weekend depending on what we are doing ? if you would want us to walk your dog then just pm us and you can ask us questions to make sure u trust us. Please no more than four  dogs at unless we have an extra person wich would be a fifteen year old.
Thanks alot horselover xx

----------


## snow tiger

i think this could be a good idea, but i would make sure with the owners that you are covered for liability, as if any off these dogs get into a fight or get loose and worry sheep who is responsable it would most probably be you !

----------


## horselover

We are responsible and would not that happen. we will keep the dog on lead at all times...wont take the god anywhere near sheep or cattle and will try to avoid dogs but if anything was to start off we will take the dog in a different direction so the dog is safe. we have had one dog so far and nothing bad has happened to her. we will take care of the dog we have and take it to places i would think is safe. :Smile:  x

----------


## Sarah

Make sure you are insured. If any dog gets loose, which I know you think wouldn't happen, but these things can't be predicted, you could be in serious trouble if the dog hurts a person, livestock or property. 

Personally, I think you are a bit too young to be in charge of dogs at the moment, no offense intended. You also aren't able to charge for dog walking without having a license. Could you walk family dogs? To give you some experience?

----------


## horseygirl2

actually we have made sure its ok and we are already walking dogs so we are ok there are four of us so its fine.
owner of three labradores and two terriers

----------


## Pokey Hat

Good luck - I was walking dogs when I was 5 years old - long time ago - keep positive

----------


## horseygirl2

did you need a license and insurance and do we need it now because we have been told we need some to walk dogs but we usure

----------


## bustergirl

> Make sure you are insured. If any dog gets loose, which I know you think wouldn't happen, but these things can't be predicted, you could be in serious trouble if the dog hurts a person, livestock or property. 
> 
> Personally, I think you are a bit too young to be in charge of dogs at the moment, no offense intended. You also aren't able to charge for dog walking without having a license. Could you walk family dogs? To give you some experience?


 We are not insured but we are experienced...all of us together have owned 12 dogs, we are just doing it as a summer job. yes we will get a license. im the oldest at the age of 15 and will be 16 next year, i am very responsible and know perfectly well how to take care of dogs. :Smile:

----------


## snow tiger

> Make sure you are insured. If any dog gets loose, which I know you think wouldn't happen, but these things can't be predicted, you could be in serious trouble if the dog hurts a person, livestock or property. 
> 
> Personally, I think you are a bit too young to be in charge of dogs at the moment, no offense intended. You also aren't able to charge for dog walking without having a license. Could you walk family dogs? To give you some experience?


I have tried also to get this point accross, i does not matter how many dogs you own between you, dogs can be unpredictable as far as noises and other dogs or anything that might spook them, i am a dog owner myself and i would not let an uninsured person walk my dog, and yes i have my dog insured but it does not cover anybody else walking my dog but me. Its the same principal as putting your dog in kennels they have to be insured for liabilty !

----------


## bustergirl

> I have tried also to get this point accross, i does not matter how many dogs you own between you, dogs can be unpredictable as far as noises and other dogs or anything that might spook them, i am a dog owner myself and i would not let an uninsured person walk my dog, and yes i have my dog insured but it does not cover anybody else walking my dog but me. Its the same principal as putting your dog in kennels they have to be insured for liabilty !


 i will get insured, we have a dog we are walking. and that person recomends us..we are respobsible, yes i understand what you mean, dogs can be unpredictable but we have trained all our dogs. we know how to deal with situations like fighting,dogs gettiing spooked or the cases where dogs get loose. I am trusted and i am an animal person and know how to take care of dogs. we will remove this post. we just wanted to help people who were unale to walk their on dogs or may work and cant walk the dogs. we wernt really looking for getting paid.

----------


## horseygirl2

We are very experiansed and will not lose the  dogs if a profesional dog walker says we need insurance we will get it but its the price that matters

----------


## mirandarainbow

Good for you - great way to spend the summer! Glad you're getting people that are interested too  :Smile:  x

----------


## cazmanian_minx

I suspect the insurance you need is Public Liability Insurance?  It's difficult to find a policy that can be taken out by an under 21-year-old, let alone an under-18  :Frown:   Contract law states that no person under 18 is legally able to sign a contract, so any insurer will probably require a parent or guardian to guarantor it.

----------


## horseygirl2

cazmanian_minx do you know where we can find some and how much will it cost

----------


## snow tiger

Dont get me wrong i think you have a good idea but i am only thinking of your best interests at heart, and for you not to end up in a legal wangle if anything were to go wrong, as for dogs fighting you need to know what to do in the event of a fight and a bucket of water does not always work and you may not have one at the time, you need a good eye to see a dog tick and see the signs before the fight starts, and how to seperate without getting bitten yourself. i wish you well but please get advice from the proper channels regarding public liability insurance

----------


## horseygirl2

Ilive in country and see ticks all the time i know how to spot them and i know the signs before a fight so we are ok

----------


## snow tiger

> Ilive in country and see ticks all the time i know how to spot them and i know the signs before a fight so we are ok


you have got the wrong end off my quote i meant you need to know the signs that a dog does before it fights ( ticks was meant as a quote Ie when a dog gets angry not the insect tick ) ie lip smacking and Hackles up and growling is an obvious one, circling the list goes on it takes years off experiance also good dog phycology is a must. Good luck

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Put *public liability insurance dog walkers* into Google and it'll come up with a load of companies for you  :Smile:   Do bear in mind that all of the online quoting systems will assume that you're at least 18 though, so probably best to phone them up for a better idea of price, or if they'll cover you at all.  I just tried to get a sample quote to give you an idea of price and it wouldn't accept any birth year after 1994.

----------


## horseygirl2

Thank you it helps alot because we have been trying to look for insurance but couldnt find any

----------

